# Calling all NYC Uber drivers!



## mgd276 (May 19, 2016)

Hi Uber Drivers

My name is MG and I work for the Independent Drivers Guild in NYC. We are currently working to put together a survey to get to know more info. About drivers in the city. Please comment with questions that you would want to see on the survey and some of the biggest issues you face as a driver. Thanks so much!


----------



## itrnl710 (Jun 8, 2015)

Fix the potholes in new york


----------



## Ryan Price (May 24, 2016)

itrnl710 said:


> Fix the potholes in new york


Technically, we're working to abolish the 8% sales tax on drivers that goes to the state's general fund and replace it with the same 50 cent surcharge that goes to the MTA that cabs have to pay, so we are helping fix potholes.


----------

